# Frog Tattoo



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thought id finally get round to posting one of my foot tattoos to see wat u guys think.

so wat u think...


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

I love it :flrt:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thank you sazzy


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

oooo i love tattoos. That's awesome very colourful detailed.:2thumb: I'm jealous now.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oooyah!
that is awesome!!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice tattoo.: victory:

But I have a question about tattoos.
Well not so much the tat but the drawing of it.

Why does it have to be a coloured in outline drawing?
Why can't it just be done without the outline.

Wouldn't it look more natural?


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Looks cool. Would love to see a full sleeve of darts or similar though!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

well see thats wat im hoping for i want a sleeve done wiv red eyes and darts but i want them to live in the same are in the rainforest im not really up on darts so which darts live in the same area as red eyes 
anyone help me?


Thank you all for the loverly comments.xxxxx


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

not sure about the outline question sorry


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

cool tatoo


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

Ferret1959 said:


> Nice tattoo.: victory:
> 
> But I have a question about tattoos.
> Well not so much the tat but the drawing of it.
> ...



To do a tat without outline, the tattoist would have to be very good and doing them freehand and also quite confident as also the person reciving it, this is because they put the outline onto your skin with transfer paper stuff then trace it 

Hope this help lol unless ive got totally confused about your question lol


----------



## cookis81 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ferret1959 said:


> Nice tattoo.: victory:
> 
> But I have a question about tattoos.
> Well not so much the tat but the drawing of it.
> ...


Nice tattoo :2thumb: did it hurt having it there?

I always wondered about the black outline, when i had my last tattoo i asked him to try it without the black outline and i think it turned out really good makes the colours stand out more.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

wow thats really pretty cookis.

i had heard it was a very painful place to have them but to be honest it didnt hurt but im affaird im a wimp and i used numbing cream but after a couple of weeks i went back for something else and while i was there he said to me oh lets see how ur frog has healed so i showed him and he was like oh i touch that up and god did it hurt wivout the cream i had cramp in my toes from screwing them up so much.:blush:


----------



## cookis81 (Feb 25, 2009)

i want one on my foot but put off by it hurting, might ask for the cream first lol


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

the tattooist wont give it to u. u can buy it in any pharmacy, boots, superdrugs

its called emla cream and u have to put it on an hour before u have the tattoo done and then i just took some baby wipes wiv me and before i went in to the shop i wiped my foot clean so they didnt even no.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

cookis81 said:


> Nice tattoo :2thumb: did it hurt having it there?
> 
> I always wondered about the black outline, when i had my last tattoo i asked him to try it without the black outline and i think it turned out really good makes the colours stand out more.


That's what I mean, no outline showing.
My lad has a tat on his arm and it does look like just a coloured in drawing.
Tribal thing and looks good but the edges are fading and the outline shows.
He's going for a touch up on it though.

I would love a tattoo but no way am I goi ng for a outlined one.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this done yesterday


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

wow i love it well done.xxxxxx :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

